# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Καθαριστής σπόρων

## xXx

Εδώ και κάποιες ώρες ψάχνω να βρω στοιχεία κατασκευής καθαριστή σπόρων. Νομίζω ότι πολλοί εκτροφείς τους χρησιμοποιούν επιτυχώς πετυχαίνοντας μεγάλη οικονομία στο θέμα της αγοράς σπόρων. Όσοι δεν έχουν πολλά καναρίνια νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν τους είναι απαραίτητο αλλά ο μεγάλος αριθμός πουλιών και μεγάλες ποσότητες σπόρων τον καθιστούν απαραίτητο.
Σας παραθέτω τα στοιχεία που βρήκα και μερικά βιντεάκια. Επίσης σε ένα ισπανικό site βρήκα κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία και φωτογραφίες με αποτυπωμένα μεγέθη. Θα προσπαθήσω να μεταφράσω κάποια πράγματα. όποιος/α ισπανόφωνος/η θα βοηθούσε την κατάσταση
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων



η ιστοσελίδα του κατασκευαστή του προηγούμενου βίντεο
http://canariosmazuelas.es/bricolaje/li ... -semillas/

άλλες κατασκευές











επίσης εδώ θα βρείτε την κατασκευή του Μάκη του Γερολυμάτου

http://tinyurl.com/2vfgqmy

τέλος μπορείτε να δείτε ακόμη ένα blog με την αντίστοιχη κατασκευή ενός ισπανού 

http://clubornitologicoilerdense.blogsp ... tomas.html

----------


## xXx

από ισπανικό φόρουμ ακόμη ένας καθαριστής με τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία

http://silvestrista.mforos.com/16827...minar-semilla/

----------


## xXx

Παραθέτω ακόμη δύο ιστοσελίδες με αναλυτική περιγραφή και διαστάσεις

http://www.agaporniscoqui.es/maquina-li ... milla.html

http://www.ximuva.es.tl/Como-hacer-una- ... millas.htm

----------


## Antigoni87

Θέλω ένα  ::

----------


## xXx

εγώ λέω να φτιάξω ένα   :eek:

----------


## xXx

...ξαναέπεσε το λινκ σήμερα μπροστά μου και κοιτώντας το μου δημιούργησε έντονα την ανάγκη να φτιάξω έναν όπως και όταν το είχα αναρτήσει...αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο ούτε να κουνηθώ με τις δουλειές...πρέπει να είναι σωτήριο παιδιά

----------


## stelios

εχει κατασκευασει κανενας ; και ποιον; η εντυπωσεις τους

----------


## xXx

έχει ο Μάκης ο mgerom ιδιοκατασκευή

----------


## mgerom

Βασίλη ολα όσα έβαλες είναι πολύ διαφωτιστικά.εγώ θα σας πώ την γνώμη μου για την κατασκευή και την αναγκαιότητά της.
αν φανταζόμουνα το πόσους καλούς σπόρους πετάω θα την είχα φτιάξει απο την πρώτη στιγμή που είδα τέτοια μηχανή.
απλά σας λέω οτι σ' αυτό που λέμε "τσόφλια", υπάρχει ένα ποσοστό πάνω απο 50%-60%, που είναι απολύτως εκμεταλλεύσιμοι σπόροι.
βάζω πολύ μικρές ποσότητες μείγματος στις ταίστρες, και είχα την εντύπωση πως η φύρα είναι πολύ περιορισμένη όταν κάθε δεύτερη μέρα πετάω το περιεχόμενό τους και βάζω νέα τροφή.η παρατήρηση όμως με διέψευσε.τώρα πλέον , εξακολουθώ να κάνω το ίδιο, αλλά τα τσόφλια τα συγκεντρώνω σε έναν 10κιλο γκουβά.ο καθαρισμός τους
αποδίδει περίπου 12-14 κιλά σπόρους χωρίς τσόφλια / τσουβάλι τροφής (20κιλο).αυτά τα διατηρώ σε ένα μεγάλο μεταλλικό δοχείο (συσκευασίας σκυλοτροφών), για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω στην διατροφή των πουλιών στην περίοδο συντήρησης, αφού στην ουσία πρόκειται για μείγμα που λείπουν οι λιπαροί σπόροι και οπτικά το ποσοστό του ασπουριού δείχνει να είναι περίπου στο 85-90 %  . η κατασκευή της μηχανής είναι απλή μέν, αλλά θέλει προσοχή και πολλές δοκιμές στις αποστάσεις και το μήκος των κεκλημένων επιπέδων ώστε να βρεθεί η σωστή θέση και να πετιούνται μόνον τα τσόφλια. ολα αυτά γιατί δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τον ίδιο συγκεκριμένο ανεμιστήρα που προτείνουν οι διάφοροι ερασιτέχνες κατασκευαστές.βλέπετε η δύναμη που φυσάει κάθε ανεμιστηράκι είναι διαφορετική.στην δική μου κατασκευή χρησιμοποίησα έναν μικρό απο αυτά που εγκαθιστούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι στα πατάρια ή σε κλειστά w.c για εξαερισμό.μετά απο συνεχείς μικροβελτιώσεις παίρνω σπόρους σχεδόν πεντακάθαρους απο τσόφλια. οποιος το κατασκευάσει, να θυμάται οτι η τρύπα εξαερισμού που καλύπτεται με σίτα(στην απέναντι πλευρά του ανεμιστήρα) παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο στην σωστή λειτουργία και καλόν είναι να έχει το μέγεθος που δείχνουν οι φωτό που έβαλε ο βασίλης. 

υ.γ βρε βασίλη έλεος. αλλαξε υπογραφή.θα ζητήσω ανθυγιεινό.
πιάστηκε το χέρι μου στο ροδάκι του ποντικιού για να κατέβω στο τελευταίο μήνυμα.
τί "μόδα" είναι κι' αυτή. ενα μήνυμα με 5 λέξεις να πιάνει 15πόντους στην οθόνη ;

----------


## xXx

12-14 κιλά σπόρους χωρίς τσόφλια / τσουβάλι τροφής (20κιλο) ?????? ...................πάντως Μάκη παρατηρώ έντονα, πως αυτή την περίοδο που ονομάζουμε συντήρηση,  αν τα πουλιά τα έχουμε έξω, όπως εγώ που τα έχω εδώ στη Λάρισα και εδώ και ένα μήνα είχα ακόμη και από -9 έως και 7-8 άνω του μηδενός το πολύ μόνο ασπούρι δεν τρώνε...το μόνο που αφήνουν είναι το ασπούρι και κάνουν χρήση μόνο λιπαρών σπόρων...αυτό το ανέφερα εδώ μιας και το έθιξες πιο πάνω.

Πάντως πραγμτικά αν κάνει τέτοια δουλειά ο καθαριστής είναι ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ  :Jumping0046: ...
οι δοκιμές που ανέφερες προφανώς έχουνε να κάνουνε με τα κεκλιμένα έτσι δεν είναι??...αυτό το σιτάκι απέναντι το κοιτούσα στην αρχή, το ξανακοιτούσα και κατέληξα ότι χωρίς αυτό μάλλον θα έχει πρόβλημα το μηχάνημα...

----------


## stelios

εχω δει την κατασκευη του Μακη και τον παρακαλω να ανεβαση και διαστασεις εαν μπορει .Το ευχαριστω για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες του.

----------


## mgerom

> 12-14 κιλά σπόρους χωρίς τσόφλια / τσουβάλι τροφής (20κιλο) ?????? ...................πάντως Μάκη παρατηρώ έντονα, πως αυτή την περίοδο που ονομάζουμε συντήρηση,  αν τα πουλιά τα έχουμε έξω, όπως εγώ που τα έχω εδώ στη Λάρισα και εδώ και ένα μήνα είχα ακόμη και από -9 έως και 7-8 άνω του μηδενός το πολύ μόνο ασπούρι δεν τρώνε...το μόνο που αφήνουν είναι το ασπούρι και κάνουν χρήση μόνο λιπαρών σπόρων...αυτό το ανέφερα εδώ μιας και το έθιξες πιο πάνω.
> ..


 Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Καθένας απο εμάς πρέπει να έχει μια βαθύτερη γνώση για το μέχρι ποιό σημείο μπορεί να "αδυνατίζει" το μείγμα του, ανάλογα τον καιρό και την θέση που έχει την εκτροφή του.Γι ' αυτό λέω οτι πάντα εκτός απο΄την συνεχή παρατήρηση χρειάζεται απαραίτητα και ένας έλεγχος των πουλιών στο χέρι.Αν όχι όλων, τουλάχιστον δειγματοληπτικά, ώστε να είμαστε σίγουροι για το πώς διατρέφονται. Αυτό είναι απαραίτητο έως ότου αποκτήσουμε την εμπειρία για την, εξ' αποστάσεως, σωστή εκτίμηση.

----------


## mgerom

> 12-14 κιλά σπόρους χωρίς τσόφλια / τσουβάλι τροφής (20κιλο) ??????


Γι' αυτό το σημείο έχω να προσθέσω οτι.... .Ο όγκος των σπασμένων σπόρων, τα τσόφλια, είναι πολύ μεγάλος. Πολύ μεγαλύτερος απο αυτόν, των κλειστών σπόρων.
Ετσι δημιουργείται η ψευδής αντίληψη οτι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος μιας ταίστρας, είναι σκουπίδια.Οταν γίνεται ο καθαρισμός διαπιστώνει κανείς αυτή την "παρεξήγηση".
Αν καθαρίσεις ένα πεντόκιλο σκουπιδιών, θα πάρεις περίπου 3 κιλά καθαρού σπόρου και ένα 2κιλο απο τσόφλια.Τα τσόφλια όμως αυτά, έχουν τον διπλάσιο ή τριπλάσιο όγκο απο τον καθαρό σπόρο, που πήρες απο τον καθαρισμό.

----------


## xXx

ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ κατατοπιστικές διευκρινίσεις Μάκη..

----------


## mgerom

> εχω δει την κατασκευη του Μακη και τον παρακαλω να ανεβαση και διαστασεις εαν μπορει .Το ευχαριστω για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες του.


Οι εξωτερικές διαστάσεις είναι 44 Χ 44 Χ 2Ο π. Το κέντρο του ανεμιστήρα απέχει απο το άνω μέρος 15 π. Στην απέναντι θέση και στο ίδιο υψος πρέπει να υπάρχει το κενό με την σίτα για να βγαίνει και να μην στροβιλίζεται ο αέρας.Δυστυχώς  όταν κατάφερα να έχω τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα, κόλλησα ολα τα μέρη μεταξύ τους και με το μπροστινό καπάκι για να μην υπάρξει κάποια μετακίνηση τους. Ετσι χάθηκε η δυνατότητα μετρήσεων των επιμέρους κομματιών, όπως στις κατασκευές που φαίνονται πιο πάνω.

----------


## jk21

> υ.γ βρε βασίλη έλεος. αλλαξε υπογραφή.θα ζητήσω ανθυγιεινό.
> πιάστηκε το χέρι μου στο ροδάκι του ποντικιού για να κατέβω στο τελευταίο μήνυμα.
> τί "μόδα" είναι κι' αυτή. ενα μήνυμα με 5 λέξεις να πιάνει 15πόντους στην οθόνη ;


off topic: 

θα μπορουσε να την μικρυνει και ας μην αλλαξει αλλα....

οff topic 2:

για το ειδος των σπορων που τρωνε τετοια εποχη και αν στην ουσια ειναι εποχη συντηρησης θα ελεγα μεγαλο ρολο παιζει αν μιλαμε για πουλια που ειναι εξω ή μεσα ,κατεβασμενα σε διαγωνισμο ή οχι ...

οσα ειναι εξω εχουν ξεκινησει συντηρηση αμεσως μετα την πτεροροια (συνηθως τα εξωετρικου χωρου στις αρχες φθινοπωρου ) και για μενα η συντηρηση πρεπει να σταματα με τα πρωτα γερα κρυα οπου το μιγμα πρεπει να γινει καπως πιο λιπαρο απλα δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι απο τοτε καθημερινη η αυγοτροφη.δηλαδη καπου αρχες προς μεσα δεκεμβρη .και η φουλ προετοιμασια  απο μεσα προς τελη γεναρη.οπως και στους ανθρωπους η σπερματογενεση ξεκινα νωριτερα (σχεδον εξαμηνο ) και σε ενα πουλι που φτανει συνηθως τα 10 χρονια ,λογικα θα γινεται κανενα μηνα  νωριτερα .προσωπικα ακολουθωντας αυτη την τακτικη δεν ειχα ποτε ακομα και με καλο καιρο προωρη διαθεση για ζευγαρωμα αλλα και στις αρχες μαρτη παντα ηταν στην ωρα τους .το κακο ειναι οτι ο καιρος μας κανει τοτε κρυα και ισως πρεπει οι μπαλκονατοι να τα ξεκιναμε γιαυτο το λογο καπως πιο αργα .αλλα η αυξηση της ημερας (που δεν μπορουμε να κρυψουμε ) εχει τους δικους της κανονες....

για τα πουλακια τωρα εσωτερικων εκτροφων οταν ξεκινανε απο αρχες γεναρη  καποιοι τα ζευγαρωματα δεν μπορει μεχρι τοτε να εχουν συντηρηση για μενα.βεβαια συνηθως   εσωτερικες εκτροφες   εχουν και οσοι πηγαινουν τα πουλακια σε διαγωνισμους και θελουν μετα να ξεκουρασουν τα πουλια διατροφικα.σε αυτη την περιπτωση μπορει καποιο διαστημα να γινει συντηρηση γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως ειδικα στα φωνης το μιγμα σπορων ηταν απο πριν (εν καιρω φυσιολογικης συντηρησης ) αρκετα ενισχυμενο

----------


## aTomGR

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ της αυτόματες ταΐστρες με το ταψάκι από κάτω, ότι πέφτει το φυσάω και το ξαναρίχνω μέσα κάθε μέρα. Αυτό σε 20 ζευγαρώστρες.
Τα πιο πολλά πουλιά μου τρώνε όλο το μείγμα σε ποσοστό πάνω από 80%. Σε αυτά δεν κάνω πολύ ανακύκλωση. Άλλα θέλουν πιο συχνά.
Έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι όσο πιο μικρή είναι η ράτσα τόσο πιο πολύ τρώει και τόσο πιο πολύ ψάχνει τους λιπαρούς.
Για να έχω λοιπόν τον έλεγχο κάνω αυτό που είπα πιο πριν, έτσι για να ξέρω τι τρώει κάθε πουλί.

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχουν κι τέτοια!!!
Θα φτιάξω μια μικρή μηχανή κι εγώ.... είναι παν εύκολο απο όσα κατάλαβα.
Εχω βαρεθεί να φυσάω με το πιστολάκι ))))))

----------


## panaisompatsos

Η κατασκευή, που είναι απο ένα εκτροφέα στην Κύπρο μπορεί να γίνει πάρα πολύ εύκολα.Απλά το μόνο σημείο που θα πρέπει να προσεχθεί είναι η απόσταση απο το σημείο αναρρόφησης.

----------


## mitsman

Τι λες τωρα????? Πανευκολο!!! τελεια!!! θα το κανω!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ εγω τα φυσαω τα σπορια...βεβαια δεν εχω κ πολλα πουλια! Οι γλαστρες της απο κατω εχουν φυτρωσει παπαγαλοσπορους κ καναβουρι!!

off topic...αν φυτρωσει το καναβουρι ειναι το γνωστο σε ολους καναβουρι το απαγορευμενο ή μυθος ειναι?

----------


## geam

μύθος... έχει ακριβώς την ίδια εμφάνιση αλλά καμία απο τις θαυματουργές ιδιότητες του άλλου....
πάντως να έχεις στο μυαλό σου οτι και μ' αυτό σε χώνουν μέσα μια χάρα....

----------


## geam

υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε μεγαλύτερες φωτογραφίες???

----------


## geam

μπα...

----------


## panaisompatsos

> κ εγω τα φυσαω τα σπορια...βεβαια δεν εχω κ πολλα πουλια! Οι γλαστρες της απο κατω εχουν φυτρωσει παπαγαλοσπορους κ καναβουρι!!off topic...αν φυτρωσει το καναβουρι ειναι το γνωστο σε ολους καναβουρι το απαγορευμενο ή μυθος ειναι?


μονάχα ένας τρόπος υπάρχει για να βεβαιωθούμε  χα χα χα

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο ολο πατεντες εισαι!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!! μας βοηθας παρα πολυ!

----------


## jk21

> το θεμα ειναι αυτο που ξερεις να μην το κρατας για σενα μονο να το λες και στους αλλους.πως αλλιως θα μαθουν.



ΓΙΩΡΓΟ χαιρομαι πολυ οταν βλεπω οτι εχουμε μελη που σκεφτονται ετσι !!!

----------


## mitsman

εκτος θεματος αλλα αυτη η παροιμια ειναι οοοολλααα τα λεφτα!

----------


## jk21

αν ποτε σου δεν επιδιωξες να εισαι αφεντικο και αν σου αρεσε παντα να δημιουργεις αφεντικα ( της τεχνης τους οχι των αλλων ) γιατι στην ουσια αυτο ειναι η δικια σου τεχνη και ονειρο ζωης (να εισαι καθ-οδ(ος)   - ηγητης  ) ισως δεν σε νοιαζει καποια στιγμη να χασεις τη δουλεια σου ,γιατι απλά θα εχεις πετυχει στο ονειρο σου να δημιουργησεις επιτυχημενους !

----------


## geam

μεγάλη κουβέντα για μεγάλο ψυχικό σθένος.... (που συνήθως στον χώρο των πουλιών δεν το βρίσκεις)

----------


## jk21

> μεγάλη κουβέντα για μεγάλο ψυχικό σθένος.... (που συνήθως στον χώρο των πουλιών δεν το βρίσκεις)


σε λιγα χρονια τα ξαναλεμε  :winky:

----------


## ovelix83

δεν ξερω αν επρεπε να ανοιξω καινουριο θεμα αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν ηταν αναγκη...τι λετε για ενα μηχανημα καθαρησμου σπορων με ανακυκλωσημα υλικα.....

----------


## ovelix83

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





αρχικα ενα πυργο απο υπολογηστη,ο οποιος ηταν για πεταμα ......τον αδειασα τελειως...

----------


## ovelix83

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



προσαρμοσα και το ανεμιστήρακι  λιγο πιο ψηλα και εκλησα τα κενα με plexiglass...

----------


## ovelix83

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## ovelix83

΄μπορει να παιδευομαι και τσαμπα,αλλα περναω την ωρα μου......περειμενω να βρω και τα επομενα υλικα....

----------


## vag21

ωραια πατεντα θα ειναι αμα δουλεψει.

----------


## ovelix83

δεν εχω να χασω και τιποτα τι λες?

----------


## xXx

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%AE%CF%82

----------


## vag21

εγω λεω να το δοκιμασεις.πολλοι εδω μεσα εχουν κανει δικιες τους κατασκευες.καλη επιτυχια φιλε μου.

----------


## ovelix83

> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...αριστής



αυτα τα ειδα στην αρχη του θεματος ευχαρηστω

----------


## ovelix83

ε αμα δεν δουλεψει θα το κανω καδο για τα σκουπιδια   :Jumping0045:

----------


## 11panos04

Καλησπερα.Εχω δει ολα σχεδον τα βιντεο γι αυτην την κατασκευη στο γιουτουμπ,αλλα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε,ποια ειναι τα πιο φθηνα κι απλα υλικα που μπορω να παρω για να φτιαξω κατι τετοιο,καθως και ποιες πρεπει να ειναι οι διαστασεις του,αν πχ δεν πρεπει να ναι μικροτερο απο καποια εκατοστα ή μεγαλο,κλπ.Επειτα λεπτομερεις,γιατι ειδα εχει μεσα ενα ξυλο με κλιση,πανω στο οποιο πεφτουν οι σποροι,αν πρεπει να χει συγκεκριμενη γωνια,συγκεκριμενο υψος προς τα πανω,αν η πηγη αερα πρεπει να χεις υγκεκριμενη αποστασηη απ το ξυλο αυτο...ο τι γνωριζετε εν ολιγοις.

Φιλικα

----------


## ovelix83

δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι ακριβο γιατι απ οτι βλεπω πρεπει να το εχει κανει με πινεζες και αυτο το ψιλο το πλαστικο...φαινετε πολυ ευκολο...και οικονομικο

----------


## parrotlet breeding

Εγώ φτιάχνω τον καθαριστή σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ το σχέδιο και χρησιμοποίησα κόντρα πλακέ. Όταν θα είναι έτοιμος θα σας ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και θα σας πω τις εντυπώσεις μου...!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Πιστευετε οτι αυτο το σχεδιο: 


μπορει να κανει;;;Δεχνει πιο απλο..

Φιλικα

----------


## ovelix83

παναγιωτη δειχνει πιο απλο αλλα δεν σου λεει πως να το κανεις....δεν ξερεις στο περιπου πως ειναι απο μεσα....η μαλλον εγω δν το καταλαβαινω

----------


## 11panos04

Επειδη με φαινεται πιο απλο(πως τα μιλαω τα Σαλονικιωτικα ο Σαλονικιος!!!),εχω στο νου μου την πατεντα,θα δω πώς θα την υλοποιησω,κι αν με βγει και λειτουργικη,θα τη βαλω κι εδω.Μόνο να με βγει λειτουργικη παιδες...

Φιλικα

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> Εγώ φτιάχνω τον καθαριστή σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ το σχέδιο και χρησιμοποίησα κόντρα πλακέ. Όταν θα είναι έτοιμος θα σας ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και θα σας πω τις εντυπώσεις μου...!!!


Έτοιμος ο καθαριστής!!!!! Έχω ανοίξει από πάνω ένα κομμάτι για να έχω πρόσβαση γιατί η κλίση του πρώτου ξύλου είναι μικρή και δεν τσουλάνε εύκολα οι σπόροι. Νομίζω ότι αυτό χρειάζεται να έχει μεγαλύτερη κλίση. Αλλά και έτσι όπως το έχω φτιάξει μπορώ να πω ότι λειτουργεί πολύ καλά. Χρησιμοποίησα ανεμιστήρα 220V/ 0.14A γιατί η τροφή που δίνω στα parrotlet περιέχει αρκετό ηλιόσπορο και είναι πιο βαρύ το τσόφλι του. Παρακάτω είναι η φωτογραφία του:

----------


## 11panos04

Πού τους βρισκετε τους ανεμιστηρες αυτους μεμονωμενους;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## geam

σε μαγαζία με Η/Υ

----------


## vag21

σε μαγαζια που εχουν ανταλακτικα για κομπιουτερ ισως?

----------


## vag21

> σε μαγαζία με Η/Υ


ωχ δεν το ειδα γιωργο.

----------


## geam

> ωχ δεν το ειδα γιωργο.


Βάγγο καμια φορά η επαναληψη είναι μητέρα της μαθήσεως....

----------


## parrotlet breeding

εγώ το πήρα από μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά. στα μαγαζιά με υπολογιστές το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει ανεμιστήρα 12v οπότε και θα χρειαστεί μετασχηματιστή για παροχή ρεύματος, συν ότι οι 12v δεν είναι πολύ δυνατοί....

----------


## jk21

προτιμηστε τα καταστηματα με ανταλλακτικα ηλεκτρονικων συσκευων . θα βρειτε ποικιλια στο θεμα ισχυος και ειναι φθηνοτεροι εκει

----------


## geam

> εγώ το πήρα από μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά. στα μαγαζιά με υπολογιστές το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει ανεμιστήρα 12v οπότε και θα χρειαστεί μετασχηματιστή για παροχή ρεύματος, συν ότι οι 12v δεν είναι πολύ δυνατοί....


12volta είναι αυτά που παίρνουν ρεύμα από το τροφοδοτικό... ακόμα και αυτά όμως υπάρχουν μοντέλα με dimmer για αύξηση της ισχύος.... (ενημερωτικά)

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> 12volta είναι αυτά που παίρνουν ρεύμα από το τροφοδοτικό... ακόμα και αυτά όμως υπάρχουν μοντέλα με dimmer για αύξηση της ισχύος.... (ενημερωτικά)


επειδή  όπως θα είδες την έφτιαξα την κατασκευή και τη δοκίμασα έχει πολύ καλό  αποτέλεσμα, τουλάχιστον για την πιο βαριά τροφή που χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ και για την οποία υποτίθεται ότι σχεδίασε και ο αρχικός κατασκευαστής. Επειδή όμως έχω και μερικά καναρίνια και ήθελα να μπορώ να ρυθμίζω την  ένταση για να μην φεύγουν και καλοί σπόροι ήθελα στην αρχή να πάρω 12V  αλλά το έψαξα και δεν έχουν την ίδια μέγιστη ισχύ είναι πιο αδύναμοι.  Για μένα έχει σημασία να έχει ισχύ ο ανεμιστήρας γιατί η τροφή περιέχει και πολλούς  ηλιόσπορους. Το dimmer που λες δεν ενισχύει την έντασή τους αλλά τη  ρυθμίζει σε μικρότερα επίπεδα. Δηλαδή θέλω να πω, ότι αν βάλεις dimmer  δε θα γυρνάει πιο γρήγορα αλλά θα μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις μόνο να  γυρνάει πιο αργά αλλά θα μπορείς έτσι να πετύχεις την κατάλληλη ταχύτητα  για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα! Οι 220V έχουν πλεονέκτημα την ισχύ αλλά  μειονέκτημα ότι για να ρυθμιστεί η έντασή τους χρειάζεσαι ροοστάτη που  είναι ακριβός και καταναλώνει παραπάνω ρεύμα έτσι.

----------


## jk21

λοιπον με τη σειρα γιατι μπηκατε στα λημερια μου ... 

το dimmer ειναι ρυθμιστης ισχυος μεσω αποκοπης μερους της ημιτονοειδους τασης (κοβει κομματι της κυματομορφης ) .αυτο περισσοτερο εγκυκλοπαιδικα .η ουσια ειναι οτι μειωνει την μεγιστη ισχυ αν ειναι αναγκαιο .δεν την μεγαλωνει .ομως τα dimmer δουλευουν με εναλλασομενο ρευμα και συνηθως υψηλης τασης (220v ) .αυτο που πρεπει να ψαξετε για τις αναγκες σας ειναι το μεγεθος της ισχυος και απο κει και περα μετρατε το κοστος .

----------


## geam

Δημήτρη μην βιάζεσαι να μας την «πεις» και να κλείσεις την πόρτα των λημεριών σου… το λάθος ήταν δικό μου και ήταν ξεκάθαρα εκφραστικό, και συγνώμη όσους αναγνώστες μπέρδεψα με το λαθος μου…..
εάν πάρω λοιπόν τον ανεμιστήρα του Στεφανου, τον βάλω στην πρίζα, και ανάμεσα στην πρίζα και στον ανεμιστήρα παρεμβάλω ένα dimmer, το οποίο θα ανοιγοκλείνω δεν θα αλλάζει η σχέση στροφών ανα λεπτό που θα κάνει ο έλικας του ανεμιστήρα????? άρα και η  ένταση του αέρα που θα βγαίνει από τον ανεμιστήρα????
Υπάρχουν λοιπόν ανεμιστήρες διακοσίων είκοσι volt, τα amber  δεν τα γνωρίζω, τα οποία έχουν ενσωματωμένο ροοστάτη, dimmer ή υποτενσιόμετρο (???)  (δεν γνωρίζω πως αναφέρεται στην ορολογία των ηλεκτρονικών), ή έχουν υποδοχή για να ενσωματώσει ο αγοραστής εξωτερικό διακόπτη – dimmer - ροοστατη,  το οποίο ανάλογα με την αυξομείωση του,  αυξομειώνονται και οι στροφές ανά λεπτό που κάνει ο έλικας του ανεμιστήρα, και όχι η ένταση που εσφαλμένα έγραψα παραπάνω….

----------


## jk21

αμαν ρε ΓΙΩΡΓΑΡΕ ποιος σου την ειπε; τι συμβαινει εγραψα .εγω καταλαβα οτι με το αυξηση ισχυος εσυ εννοουσες ρυθμιση .οι αλλοι το καταλαβαινανε ; ασε και μενα να δικαιολογησω λιγο το ψωμακι που παιρνω απο το κρατος γιατι αν περιμενω να με ακουσουνε στο σχολειο ....  

ποτενσιομετρο απο το pontential difference (διαφορα δυναμικου ) -> μεταβλητη αντισταση που μεσω καταλληλου δικτυωματος ,μπορει να μας δωσει απο μικρο μερος εως ολοκληρη μια παρεχομενη ταση 


για οσους ενδιαφερονται λιγο περισσοτερο 
  


επισης αν θελετε σαν βρισκω και σχεδιακι για κατασκευη dimmer αρκει να ξερουμε ισχυ φορτιου και ταση λειτουργιας

----------


## stelios7

Κανει και για τροφες παπαγαλων ο καθαριστης;;;

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Κανει και για τροφες παπαγαλων ο καθαριστης;;;


Απ΄οτι λεει ο Νικος, ναι!

Κατασκευή μηχανής διαχωρισμού σπόρων από φλούδες

Ισως με ενα διαφορετικο ανεμιστηρα να μην εχει καμια απωλεια ...

----------

